# Wild Cats



## jamie7117 (Aug 15, 2001)

cats are a non-native, non-game species, give your local DNR branch office a call, they might just give you a nuisance animal control permit, then you will have every right to irradicate your problem, any way you see fit.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I have always wondered if a recording of a can opener would be a good call? 
If you are close to me Lakeport I could bring my dog over he'd gladly tree or ground kill any cats.


----------



## Fuzzz (May 7, 2002)

how many of these options are open when the property isn't your own, or if it's public property?


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Or you could just drop a note to your local Korean restaurant as to where these cats can be located and "poof" they would ne gone in a heartbeat.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

SSS


----------

